# Greetings and salutations



## Lizx (Aug 10, 2015)

Hi all, 

we are still in our first year full-timing in our MAN truck conversion, but we hit the road running and are loving it!

Our home-base is Cornwall where we have been parked for a couple of weeks while we refine our solar system and other niggles that have cropped up over the last few months, then we plan on heading to Scotland...would be nice if the solar got a good work out if any weather gods are tuning in.

Not much experience of motor-homing in the UK yet, so looking forward to reading through this forum and picking up tips from all you lovely folks and maybe joining in on a meet.


----------



## st3v3 (Aug 10, 2015)

Hi,

Welcome!

Get some pics of the truck up!


----------



## robell (Aug 10, 2015)

Hi, welcome to the forum. :welcome:

Scotland is really brilliant for wildcamping, especially in the highlands, but make sure you have your midge repellant or some Avon Skin so soft.  :mad1: otherwise you'll be eaten alive by the little bu&&ers. East coast apparently isn't so bad for them, but then the nicest places are central or west. wherever you end up, hope you enjoy it.

As said before, would be nice to see some pics of the truck.

Rob


----------



## dippingatoe (Aug 10, 2015)

Hi and welcome to the forum.  I am pleased you are enjoying full timing.  I love it.  xxx


----------



## jeanette (Aug 10, 2015)

Hi and :welcome::camper:


----------



## Lizx (Aug 11, 2015)

Thank you all for the lovely welcome, I shall try and get some pics up later on.

I have heard about the Scottish midges and am fervently hoping that they will have bu&&ared off by the time we get there! 
Avon skin so soft works? I have some citronella incense cones for the van and my fingers crossed...


----------



## Jo001 (Aug 11, 2015)

Current favourite seems to be Smidge. But best defence against midges is strong wind and pouring rain:lol-053: No use for your solar panel though!


----------



## Deleted member 21686 (Aug 11, 2015)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Lizx (Aug 18, 2015)

*pics*

Hi all, 
think I have finally managed to figure out pic attachment....
Crikey, yes I have x


----------



## Deleted member 19733 (Aug 18, 2015)

Hi and welcome to the forum, have fun


:welcome::camper::have fun::cheers::drive::goodluck:


----------



## Mul (Aug 18, 2015)

.


----------



## Lizx (Aug 18, 2015)

very much into the original stuff :dance:


----------



## Lizx (Sep 6, 2015)

*Yeehaw*

We made it up to Dunnet head, about to cross over to Orkney.
Some wilding, some CCsites for laundry and lengthy hot shower purposes.

This is already a fabulous trip and we are only half-way through.
It has been more than a little re-assuring having so much wild-camp information available, thank you all.

Not been at all impressed by the scottish midges, however...


----------



## Jo001 (Sep 6, 2015)

Orkney is amazing, have a great time there.


----------



## carol (Sep 6, 2015)

Welcome. That's some van you have there!


----------



## Deadsfo (Sep 6, 2015)

I realise all costs are relative,no council tax,utility bills etc. but what type of MPG do you get.


----------

